# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Управление торговлей, 10.3.29.1 выгрузить накладную в XLS !

## zubishe

Товарищи, помогите! С УТ работаю недавно и уже в ужасе! Мне нужно покупателю отправить накладную в формате XLS. В "Бухгалтерии" это разруливается легко: есть кнопка "Сохранить копию" в печатной форме документа, есть вариант в меню "файл" "сохранить как", да и в крайнем случае можно выделить ячейки, скопировать их и вставить в Excel. Здесь же (Управление торговлей, 10.3.29.1) в меню "файл" пункты "сохранить как", "сохранить копию" неактивны! Кнопки в печатной форме тоже нет! Да и при выделении ячеек в контекстном меню пункт "копировать" неактивен! Подскажите, как мне выворобушкиваться в данной ситуации? Тут неплохая сделка горит из-за этой "мелочи"!

---------- Post added at 09:01 ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 ----------




> Да и при выделении ячеек в контекстном меню пункт "копировать" неактивен!


 Извиняюсь но там вообще контекстное меню не вызывается (ни правой кнопкой, ни на клавиатуре), а в меню "редактирование" пункт "копировать" неактивен!

---------- Post added at 09:03 ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 ----------




> Да и при выделении ячеек в контекстном меню пункт "копировать" неактивен!


 Извиняюсь но там вообще контекстное меню не вызывается (ни правой кнопкой, ни на клавиатуре), а в меню "правка" пункт "копировать" неактивен!

----------


## arccos6pi

сначала "тыкаете" в табличный документ,а потом Файл->Сохранить копию...

----------


## zubishe

В том и дело, что все пункты "сохранить", сохранить как", "сохранить копию" неактивны в меню. Я уж отписывал это в первом посте. Может, это где в установках делается? Есть подозрения, что это где-то в полномочиях пользователя задаётся. Узнать бы где именно....

----------


## arccos6pi

> В том и дело, что все пункты "сохранить", сохранить как", "сохранить копию" неактивны в меню. Я уж отписывал это в первом посте. Может, это где в установках делается? Есть подозрения, что это где-то в полномочиях пользователя задаётся. Узнать бы где именно....


что-то вы не так делаете
сохраняется док на уровне платформы,права в конфе тут не причем

----------


## zubishe

> что-то вы не так делаете
> сохраняется док на уровне платформы,права в конфе тут не причем


На той же платформе, на том же компе запускаю бухию (Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.60.4) - всё сохраняет, всё активно, сложностей нет... Где затык, не пойму...

----------


## alexandr_ll

"Сервис"-"пользователи"-"настройка дополнительных прав пользователей"-редактирование таблиц включить

----------

zubishe (30.07.2014)

----------


## zubishe

> "Сервис"-"пользователи"-"настройка дополнительных прав пользователей"-редактирование таблиц включить


 УРАААА!!!! Спасибо большое!!! Я ведь о чём-то подобном и думал, а Вы мне всё конкретно рассказали!

----------

